# Switching from Orijen puppy to ?????



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

After trying many foods I love Fromm. It is for puppies and adults.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I like Fromm and Precise. I've tried TONS of foods. These give my guys the best results.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Axel is currently on Orijen large breed puppy, and I figure we will just change him over to an Orijen adult food. 

My reasons are: Its a good quality food and he LOVEs it. (I have never had a spoo eat plain kibble with so much gusto. )


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

We switched off of Orijen puppy because it just seemed too rich for our pup. We went with a good brand that's available locally.

BUT, I still get some of the Orijen Puppy "sample" size bags (I think it's 1lb?) to use as training treats because he LOVES it!

At about $3.50 (US) it's actually one of the cheapest treats we've found, and their size is great for training.


----------



## PoodleDude (Oct 19, 2014)

When it says "and adults", it doesn't mean humans...stop eating it :aetsch:



mom2Zoe said:


> After trying many foods *I love Fromm*. It is for puppies and adults.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

PoodleDude said:


> When it says "and adults", it doesn't mean humans...stop eating it :aetsch:



lOL, MEANT ADULT DOGS.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I found Orijen to be too high in Protein for my 5 lb Yorkie ...I switched to Orijen Freeze dried (37% Protein) for 1 meal and Acana Singles (27% protein) for the second meal


----------

